# What color?



## Columbalivia (May 25, 2012)

I was wondering what color this is. There is a band on the tail.


----------



## Columbalivia (May 25, 2012)

Closer view


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

some would call it a tort or tortieshell I like it, Is a nice bird for sure.
The genetics behind this colour is generally Blue -grizzle - kite (or a similar bronze) and possibly het rec red but looks like its just a rich kite to me. Hard to say for certain on that last fact but its definitely blue, definitely grizzle, definitely bronze and looks bar to me and also looks dirty.


----------



## Columbalivia (May 25, 2012)

Do you mean dirty as in soiled? If so the pigeon is actually very clean.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

No, Dirty is a gene that darkens the base colour and skin colour of the bird, I can see the bird is spotless.


----------



## Columbalivia (May 25, 2012)

Ok thank you! Excuse my ignorance


----------

